# 8 Months In Sydney!!



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello People,

Some of you may remember me, and some of you may not know me. I used to be active in this forum between November 2009 (When I applied for Visa 175) and April 2010 (When My Visa was approved).

Anyway, I have migrated to Australia (Sydney) with my wife and 3 kids with the 175 Visa since September 2010. We've sold our house, car and everything we owned in Malaysia to come here start a new life.

One reality check for everyone who is planning to come here, to get a job is not as easy as it looks. I'm a qualified Accountant (Australian CPA) with more than 12 years experience as a Financial and Management Accountant in Malaysia, and I graduated from University of Technology, Sydney in 1997. Yet, coming here I am unable to get a job as an Accountant (even tried applying lower positions and still get rejected). The reason/excuse all the employers/agents say is my "lack of local experience".

But in order to succeed and make a life here, you have to be persistent and be willing to take up jobs that are below your expectations. I am now a "Purchasing Officer" during the day, Casual Stock Shelve Assistant during the night. I have no choice because I need work to support my family.

I have been jobless for 6 months prior to getting this role as a Purchasing Officer, and it was tough not having money to feed the family.

I've met an Indian man driving a Taxi one day and he told me that he a qualified Accountant but is unable to land a job as well. So he drives a taxi during the day and work in Supermarket during the night.

But you know what? I don't regret coming here at all. The main reason for coming here in the first place is to give my kids a future they can never have in Malaysia.

So those of you who haven't made it here yet, please be prepared to weather the storm for a the first few years.

Take care
Wild BeasT!


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi wild Beast,
> Thanks a lot for sharing your experience. This post will make people realize that getting visa is just one small part of the whole migration process. The real challenge is finding the job once you land there which many people have been stressing in the forum time and again....


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hello People,
> 
> 
> But you know what? I don't regret coming here at all. The main reason for coming here in the first place is to give my kids a future they can never have in Malaysia.
> ...


Hang on there friend, I sincerely hope things will turn for the better soon for you.

And you are very right abt one thing, you will surely give your kids the kind of future our home country will never be able to give.

Take care and good luck to you...


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

It is inspiring man...
Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Some of you may remember me, and some of you may not know me. I used to be active in this forum between November 2009 (When I applied for Visa 175) and April 2010 (When My Visa was approved).
> 
> ...





Best of luck.

And remember my friend, Always be positive and ...... one more thing... you r not the only one.....


----------



## Arun2121 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear Wild Beast,

Thanks for sharing your great experiance. I'm from Malaysia ( Penang ) too and will be migrating soon ( June 18 /2011 ) under a company sponsorship visa to Perth. I did the same as you..etc sold my house, car and everything and looking forward to start a new life in Perth with my family. Since they already offered me a job, car and an apartment...I hope, I wont suffer much .....but i'm still worried coz I've to start all over again in Perth...


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

So inspiring. Thank you for sharing. Your strength of mind would definitely pay you soon. This is true especially for overseas experienced personnel. First thing is lack of local experience, then when one gets prepared to take up lower level jobs they say OVERQUALIFIED. This is very peculiar tradition almost all Australian employers follow.

Wish you Good Luck.


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Dhawal,

You are right. I can remember very vividly how anxious I was when waiting for my Visa approval. I was on this forum EVERYDAY talking to the others who were in the same situation as me. I always believed that once I got the Visa and moved here with my family, things will be so much better.

But at the moment, things aren't looking that way... but I hope and believe my luck will change soon...



Dhawal said:


> Wild Beast Of Borneo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi wild Beast,
> > Thanks a lot for sharing your experience. This post will make people realize that getting visa is just one small part of the whole migration process. The real challenge is finding the job once you land there which many people have been stressing in the forum time and again....


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Amer,

That was the main reason I came here in the first place - for my kids future.

Malaysia doesn't seem to be able to offer my kids any future since we are non-bumi, and I don't think I will be able to raise/save enough money to send my 3 kids to University overseas once they've grown up.... 

The thing about living here is that you have to be contented with what you have and remember that I came here not for my future, but for my kids' future....



amer said:


> Hang on there friend, I sincerely hope things will turn for the better soon for you.
> 
> And you are very right abt one thing, you will surely give your kids the kind of future our home country will never be able to give.
> 
> Take care and good luck to you...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

No worries Treb..... I felt that I need to share to those in this forum what reality is like over here for me... instead of painting the picture that everything is so good....



treb94 said:


> It is inspiring man...
> Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes you are right.... 9 out of 10 ppl I meet who have migrated here are in similar situations as me.....

What the DIAC says as Critical Jobs List.... when you come in here... it seems like thats all not true....



uroojs said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> And remember my friend, Always be positive and ...... one more thing... you r not the only one.....


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Comon a man with 12 years of experience cannot be ignored for a long time and he is having a degree from an australian university....Its just a matter of few days...You will definitely get a gr8 job soon....Just need to have some patience....
> Also i have heard that there are consultants who arrange interviews and do help in the job search in australia....but they do charge some fees for their services...I have heard many accountants from india finding jobs this way.....Why dont you try that too..
> All the Best!!!


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Arun,

You have nothing to fear since you've been sponsored and is guaranteed a job when you land here... It's very different from us (me) who came here without any job security..... Trust me... you won't have to go through what I am going through...

But one thing is... the life here is different in some ways.... You won't be able to lepak at a mamak and have a mee goreng or teh tarik for RM3 or RM5..... food here cost at least $8-9 for a plate for mee goreng, etc....

But that is compensated by the higher hourly rate that we get here compared to Malaysia, of course....




Arun2121 said:


> Dear Wild Beast,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your great experiance. I'm from Malaysia ( Penang ) too and will be migrating soon ( June 18 /2011 ) under a company sponsorship visa to Perth. I did the same as you..etc sold my house, car and everything and looking forward to start a new life in Perth with my family. Since they already offered me a job, car and an apartment...I hope, I wont suffer much .....but i'm still worried coz I've to start all over again in Perth...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

That is exactly what happened to me.

It's ridiculous, but it is a fact of life here.




devibon said:


> So inspiring. Thank you for sharing. Your strength of mind would definitely pay you soon. This is true especially for overseas experienced personnel. First thing is lack of local experience, then when one gets prepared to take up lower level jobs they say OVERQUALIFIED. This is very peculiar tradition almost all Australian employers follow.
> 
> Wish you Good Luck.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

inspiring but scary.
one other factor which might have computed towards your unemployment is that you are an accountant. and this profession has highest number of migrants. almost 5 times than the second occupation.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

rackspace said:


> inspiring but scary.
> one other factor which might have computed towards your unemployment is that you are an accountant. and this profession has highest number of migrants. almost 5 times than the second occupation.


How did you say Accountants are in highest numbers to migrate. Because there are a lot of other occupations for instance Software Engineers who get employer sponsorships in addition to those who opt for applying independent skilled visa 175 and 176. An overseas Accountant would never be sponsored by an Australian employer due to differing legislation, tax law issues etc. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi Amer,
> 
> That was the main reason I came here in the first place - for my kids future.
> 
> ...


Hi WBOB,

I am moving on exact same reason as you. This is something we non-bumis have to live with back in homeland. I dont need to slog to save every cent of my salary for my kids education when we are in OZ.

2 of my friends came over in Jan and Mar 2011 and both of them got a job within 2 months. They are in IT and Engineering line, so perhaps the demand is different depending on occupation.

Anyway, I am with you on kids future, I for one will not mind doing admin job if need be just for my kids future.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

amer said:


> Hi what does non-bumi mean?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

devibon said:


> How did you say Accountants are in highest numbers to migrate. Because there are a lot of other occupations for instance Software Engineers who get employer sponsorships in addition to those who opt for applying independent skilled visa 175 and 176. An overseas Accountant would never be sponsored by an Australian employer due to differing legislation, tax law issues etc. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


I am talking about independent visa applicants.

I also shared a file showing the number of application of each occupation.

Accountants are like 25% of total applicants that are being made.


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Non Bumi means that you are either not MALAY or of a Native Race from Malaysia.... meaning if you are a Chinese or Indian (eventhough you, your parents or your grandparents are born in Malaysia, and all of you have Malaysian Citizenship, you are still considered 2nd class).

We Chinese/Indians in Malaysia do not get the same priviledges that the Malays/Native (BUMI) get... For example, Malaysian Universities allocate approximately 90-90% seatings to BUMIs, while Chinese or Indians get the remaining 5-10%, eventhough your academic result is much superior than the BUMI.

Also for scholarship awards from the Government, if you are a chinese/indian, you can basically just write off any hope of getting scholarships.... there is a very SLIM chance that you'll get it....





Dhawal said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi what does non-bumi mean?


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Oh thanks a lot for the explanation.....


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

uniroles said:


> Hello Wild Beast
> Thanks for sharing your experience its scary but be patient
> Go to the link: uniroles com au, here is Australian jobs posted may be helpful for you.
> All The Best


Uniroles.. Please look into the time line... This may not be relevant for now.... Beast would have settled by now..


----------

